# MacPro 3.1 os x 10.7 - 10.9 installation freeze



## sailorjerryza (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am working on a MacPro 3.1 currently running 10.6.8 as I am unable to get any newer version of OS X to install even though the system is supported.

I usually install from a thumb drive with no issue but on this specific machine when running verbose mode the installer get stuck after checking the ethernet. If I disconnect the network it stops just before that check which makes me believe that it gets stuck at the process that needs to follow the ethernet check. Which I havn't managed to figure out what it should be.

Here is my MacPro specs:









and here is a screengrab of the issue:









thanx


----------



## sailorjerryza (Oct 24, 2013)

After installing Maverick on the a iMac the only two lines that still follow is:

SMC: :smcReadKeyAction ERROR: smcReadData8 failed for key BEMB (kSMCKeyNotFound)
IO88211Controller: :dataLinkLayerAttachComplete(): adding AppleEFINVRAM notification

and then it boots into the apple logo on the iMac (but not on the MacPro 3.1) =/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you download the installers on the Mac Pro or the iMac? I ask because I'm not sure if the download is computer specific or a general one that will work on any supported Mac. If it's specific then you'll get errors. Also, have you tried resetting the SMC on the Mac Pro? A lot of the errors are related to it, and could be holding things up. How long do you let it sit before you restart? I've had the installer take over an hour to go anywhere. And are you trying to use any Bluetooth devices?


----------



## sailorjerryza (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Thanx for the reply. The installer is not specific no. Have resetted the SMC but doesnt seem to make a difference. On a previous failed install I left it overnight as I have also experienced in the past some os installers took a really long time to go forward.

Gonna try try Maverick installer again an leave it for a couple of hours.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I know at some point I'll upgrade mine to 10.9, but it may be a while. I do always boot in verbose, so maybe it's time to do a reboot and see what's after the enet check. It should be the same no matter if it's the installer or the OS booting. You could even look at your iMac logs and see what the next step is.


----------



## sailorjerryza (Oct 24, 2013)

Tested it quite a bit over the weekend but no success. It seems it gets stuck just before the apple logo should come up and I got a suspicion it might be something to do with the geforce 8800gt that is in the machine. But it seems it was released as an alternative card to the Radeon 2600 XT. So it shouldn't halt the process...I am lost. =)


----------



## sailorjerryza (Oct 24, 2013)

last resort would be to get hold of an radeon 2600 xt or geforce 7300 gt to try and install and see if it maybe is the 8800.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I rebooted last night my MacBook, and after the ethernet it went to the AirPort card and Bluetooth (I think.). Then it did some other ktext items before it went to the video card. It was really late last night, so I'm a bit fuzzy on the details. I'll try to remember to reboot my Mac Pro and get the whole boot order for 10.8.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nevermind what I just said about order. Like I said, it was late, and I just now looked at your screen shot. You are already past the display drivers. The NVDA items about a 1/4 of the way to the bottom are the Nvidia drivers, so it's not your video card. But I don't see the AirPort status, so it could be the AirPort/Bluetooth module since it is showing a lot of Bluetooth items.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, from my Console logs, here is the startup of my Mac Pro, running 10.8. I have an ATI card, so that's why the NVDA lines are missing. Otherwise I hope you can see what mine is doing and maybe what comes after yours stops.

View attachment Startup.txt


----------

